# Rescued B. Boehmei.



## Tfisher (Jan 25, 2015)

So this is the story where I drove an hour and a half to trade my G. Rosea + 10$ for a handsome B.boehmei male. He is not mature and is now in much better condition.

He was in an 18" critter keeper with about a half inch of coco fiber... And a ceramic log and dish equipped with a scum ridden sponge.. 

Needless to say, he was clung to the top of his cage when I arrived. So I snuck my hand in just in time to save him from a 17" plunge on the ceramic log.. A death glare was given to the previous owner, then I politely informed them that tarantulas can die if they fall from from a distance.  Anyway he is now rehomed into a better tub. Here he is...
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 133827
View attachment 133828

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## assidreemz (Jan 25, 2015)

Nice one bruv!!


----------



## ironmonkey78 (Jan 25, 2015)

Ok, congrats on the boehmei. They are beautiful. I am wondering though.  Why didn't you just buy the boehmei outright from him. Trading a Rosie and 10 bucks is a pretty good deal so I'm guessing he would have let it go for pretty cheap.  You've mention about how horrible he was set up and how you rescued him but you just gave him your Rosie.  How long before the Rosie is in the same situation.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## just1moreT (Jan 25, 2015)

spidermonkey79 said:


> Ok, congrats on the boehmei. They are beautiful. I am wondering though.  Why didn't you just buy the boehmei outright from him. Trading a Rosie and 10 bucks is a pretty good deal so I'm guessing he would have let it go for pretty cheap.  You've mention about how horrible he was set up and how you rescued him but you just gave him your Rosie.  How long before the Rosie is in the same situation.


My thoughts to when I was reading

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cold blood (Jan 25, 2015)

spidermonkey79 said:


> You've mention about how horrible he was set up and how you rescued him but you just gave him your Rosie.  How long before the Rosie is in the same situation.


+2    I would have never given or traded a spider to someone that was virtually guaranteed to keep it in poor conditions....that poor rosie!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## samatwwe (Jan 25, 2015)

I agree we with everyone else. The rosie will probably be put into the same situation.


----------



## Tfisher (Jan 25, 2015)

We traded enclosures.. My Rosie will be fine, after I left she messaged me and wanted to know more just didn't know what they were supposed to be in. She didn't have to change anything for the Rosie.

---------- Post added 01-25-2015 at 11:33 AM ----------

She was very intent on holding her and I insisted on teller her to hold her on the floor, don't carry her around.. I almost wanted to tell her that she bites.. Lol but basically let the tarantula be, that's how they like it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Jan 25, 2015)

Good to know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Jan 25, 2015)

cold blood said:


> +2    I would have never given or traded a spider to someone that was virtually guaranteed to keep it in poor conditions....that poor rosie!


+ 1 * 10^10 ! That Rosie will be dead before its time I'm sure. Why would anyone trade a T to an owner that clearly doesn't have a clue?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tfisher (Jan 25, 2015)

viper69 said:


> + 1 * 10^10 ! That Rosie will be dead before its time I'm sure. Why would anyone trade a T to an owner that clearly doesn't have a clue?


Speaking if not having a clue look who chimed in  so this time did you neglect to read what I wrote, or did you blantently ignore it to seem smart?


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jan 25, 2015)

You do have another issue besides everyone else thinking you did wrong by giving a trade. Your Brachypelma boehmei is not a boehmei it is actually boehmei/baumgarteni.


Jose

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## viper69 (Jan 25, 2015)

Tfisher said:


> Speaking if not having a clue look who chimed in  so this time did you neglect to read what I wrote, or did you blantently ignore it to seem smart?



I read every response on this thread. If I didn't, then replying would be STUPID. I don't reply to "seem smart", because I don't care if one thinks I'm stupid or smart. That's such a childish thought process, usually people hear those comments in high school haha

---------- Post added 01-25-2015 at 02:56 PM ----------




jose said:


> You do have another issue besides everyone else thinking you did wrong by giving a trade. Your Brachypelma boehmei is not a boehmei it is actually boehmei/baumgarteni.
> 
> 
> Jose



Jose, hola amigo, como estas???! Man, I was literally thinking of you when I read this post and saw that T. I was hoping you were around!


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jan 25, 2015)

Yeah I'm still around. Just going thru a very difficult time, with my x-wife, my divorce, my kids and my spiders. My spiders are no longer with me. My good friend yentlequible on the boards has had all my spiders since early last year. They are still mine but he is taking care of them for now and maybe leading for good. 

Yes that's another boehmei/baumgarteni what a shame this just tells you that the real boehmei and baumgarteni has become a mut.


Jose

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Jan 25, 2015)

jose said:


> Yeah I'm still around. Just going thru a very difficult time, with my x-wife, my divorce, my kids and my spiders. My spiders are no longer with me. My good friend yentlequible on the boards has had all my spiders since early last year. They are still mine but he is taking care of them for now and maybe leading for good.
> 
> Yes that's another boehmei/baumgarteni what a shame this just tells you that the real boehmei and baumgarteni has become a mut.
> 
> ...


Oh man, I'm sorry to hear that. All I can say is keep your head up. I can't predict the future, but I think when times are down, it can only better ultimately.


----------



## Sana (Jan 25, 2015)

Did I understand you to say that the person who you did the trade with has been in contact with you trying to learn proper husbandry?


----------



## shawno821 (Jan 25, 2015)

jose said:


> You do have another issue besides everyone else thinking you did wrong by giving a trade. Your Brachypelma boehmei is not a boehmei it is actually boehmei/baumgarteni.
> 
> 
> Jose


What distinguishes a hybrid from the true boehmei? It's not the best pic,so I assume it's something you can see easily.I ask because I have an AF I want to breed,and don't want to do hybrids.


----------



## Tfisher (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks Jose, but how can you so easily tell the difference?


----------



## Tfisher (Jan 26, 2015)

Just so everyone is aware I talked with the girl who had the B. Bohomei and that's excatly what he is. At first she said she thought she got it from ken the bug guy, but upon further research that's where she got her GBB. She looked at her past records and she had ordered from backwater reptiles. Soo anyone else want to tell me my spider is a hybrid? Lmao


----------



## cold blood (Jan 26, 2015)

Tfisher said:


> Just so everyone is aware I talked with the girl who had the B. Bohomei and that's excatly what he is. At first she said she thought she got it from ken the bug guy, but upon further research that's where she got her GBB. She looked at her past records and she had ordered from backwater reptiles. Soo anyone else want to tell me my spider is a hybrid? Lmao


Well, it WAS bought from one of the least reputable t dealers in the entire country.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## klawfran3 (Jan 26, 2015)

cold blood said:


> Well, it WAS bought from one of the least reputable t dealers in the entire country.


Oh jeez. Remember that thread where someone ordered an E. Murinus and they got some sort of haplopelma sp.? I believe that was backwater right? They're pretty bad when it comes to tarantulas... Almost as bad (if not worse) than Craigslist.



Tfisher said:


> She looked at her past records and she had ordered from backwater reptiles. Soo anyone else want to tell me my spider is a hybrid? Lmao


Tfisher, what you said is basically "I just bought a horse from a man who has never seen a horse. I has hooves and a mane, so it has to be a horse, even though it's mooing."

Okay bad metaphor but you get my point. They aren't reliable and get a huge amount of their orders wrong. I would rather trust an expert than a dealer. Just because it looks similar to a B. Boehmei, doesn't mean it IS one.



Also, look at its carapace. Boehmei doesn't have a black triangle there. I agree with Jose on this one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## just1moreT (Jan 26, 2015)

I consider this one to be a full blood bohemi female she is 4-1/2 inch plus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Misty Day (Jan 26, 2015)

Tfisher said:


> Soo anyone else want to tell me my spider is a hybrid?


Your spider is a hybrid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tfisher (Jan 26, 2015)

Least rep. Is better than a backyard breeder.. I have a source to know he is what he is, much better than being a mystery.  I'm excited he is truly amazing. And I don't understand what you mean by least rep? There's alot of competition and backwater has never treated me wrong when I ordered from them...

---------- Post added 01-26-2015 at 12:18 PM ----------




klawfran3 said:


> Oh jeez. Remember that thread where someone ordered an E. Murinus and they got some sort of haplopelma sp.? I believe that was backwater right? They're pretty bad when it comes to tarantulas... Almost as bad (if not worse) than Craigslist.
> 
> 
> Tfisher, what you said is basically "I just bought a horse from a man who has never seen a horse. I has hooves and a mane, so it has to be a horse, even though it's mooing."
> ...


Btw the black triangle proves nothing and is in Bohimei. The characteristics of telling one from the other is within the legs

---------- Post added 01-26-2015 at 12:18 PM ----------




just1moreT said:


> I consider this one to be a full blood bohemi female she is 4-1/2 inch plus


That is also a female, where mine is a male.. They will look different.

---------- Post added 01-26-2015 at 12:24 PM ----------

And with that picture alone? You can be positive. I think someone who really cared would want to take a better look... Sounds like haters to me..


----------



## shawno821 (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks for that pic.It made it possible for me to check my boehmei.She looks just like J1MT's,thank god.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LythSalicaria (Jan 26, 2015)

Tfisher said:


> And with that picture alone? You can be positive. I think someone who really cared would want to take a better look... Sounds like haters to me..


Right. Several members of AB have nothing better to do with their time than try to convince you that your T is a hybrid.[/sarcasm] What benefit could they possibly get from that? They have no reason to lie to you. If anything, they are just trying to help you ensure that your T is what you think it is, and in this case, unfortunately, it would appear that it is not. Not trying to be a "hater" here, but it sounds like you're a little paranoid.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tfisher (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm not sure wither your being sarcastic or if your backing me up? Paranoid isn't really what I would say more or less would have expected people to want to post a better pic, seems to me that everyone is just trying to get their word in but with what evidence? Because of a black triangle?? There are plenty of bohimeis with black triangles and to judge someone's T without a clue is kinda rude. 

Again I was expecting someone to take a professional approach... Not throw a guess out and not give any reason why...


----------



## cold blood (Jan 26, 2015)

????wow????

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jan 26, 2015)

Here is a link that I started a while ago http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?248735-B.-baumgarteni believe me when I tell you this, there are hybrids out there and there is a lot of them including in Europe and Canada. Please take the time to read thru the thread.

Here is a photo of a really good looking Brachypelma boehmei on post #62 http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...boehmei-turned-out-to-be-B.-baumgarteni/page5 also read thru the thread from start to beginning.

Here is TalonAWD creation http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?199492-My-B-boehmei-quot-Celeris-quot-layed-her-sac! Same spider that he later said it was a baumgarteni which his female spider that laid her sac turns out to be also hybrid who knows what type of mature male he used. I know some of you have seen this threads but for those of you that have not read thru them carefully and learn from it. 
There are many dealers that have had this babies and they have sold them as what the dealer bought them as. The reality is if you can not distinguish the difference between the real baumgarteni, boehmei and hybrid you are pretty much screwed. 
This is not the first time that this spiders have been cross bred, this spiders has been cross bred multiple times and babies hatched.


Jose

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tfisher (Jan 26, 2015)

just1moreT said:


> I consider this one to be a full blood bohemi female she is 4-1/2 inch plus


Just to prove my point... 


"Looks like a hybrid to me" 

It's just that easy


----------



## Misty Day (Jan 26, 2015)

Sounds like somebody's in denial.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ellenantula (Jan 26, 2015)

Tcks123 said:


> Sounds like somebody's in denial.


Yeah, I feel so bad for the whole situation.  No one likes to feel ripped off, and he parted with his own T to boot, and now there's concerns about her future care.  
This whole thread has upset me, I just feel bad about the trade, about the getting of a hybrid in error, etc.  Stinks.
If it were me, I would be very upset, and possibly (hope not, but maybe) in denial too.
I'm so sorry Tfisher.  My gut is that people are meaning well and not trying to lead you astray.
This whole thing is unfortunate, imo. I wish you had your rosie back, your 10 bucks back, and had received this T on the cheap purely for rescue purposes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tfisher (Jan 26, 2015)

The articles I was sent led me to believe it's bohimei. The triangle its a bohimei mark. The swoosh also leads toward Bohimei. Sounds to me like someone's just jelious.


----------



## Misty Day (Jan 26, 2015)

Tfisher said:


> Sounds to me like someone's just jelious.


Why would I be jealous? Boehmei are cheap & common where I am so I don't understand why I would be jealous of a boehmei, let alone a hybrid.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jan 26, 2015)

No need to get uptight about it. A mistake was made from the first hybrid was produced to TalonAWD babies hybrid. Not much we can do unless you know how to identify them. But that is going to be hard to do now for a lot of you.



Jose

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LythSalicaria (Jan 26, 2015)

Here's a pic of two mature B. boehmei about to mate - I'm virtually positive that the one on the right is the male based on a few small visual clues such as legginess, size of abdomen, etc.




Pay careful attention to the carapace on both spiders. Where's the triangle?

EDIT: Annnnnnnd of course, the pic ended up being smaller than I would have liked...you can still see the obvious lack of a black triangle on both of them though.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## shawno821 (Jan 26, 2015)

My AF has no black triangle whatsoever.She's holed up in her burrow in premolt atm.If she looks different after her molt,I'll post.Mine looks exactly like Lyths pic.It looks like I'm going to have to be careful finding her a mate.Thanks for the pics,guys.


----------



## just1moreT (Jan 26, 2015)

Just to prove a point uhm. I never said what yours is, I said this is what I consider to be a true bohemi 







QUOTE=just1moreT;2350980]I consider this one to be a full blood bohemi female she is 4-1/2 inch plus[/QUOTE]



Tfisher said:


> Just to prove my point...
> 
> 
> "Looks like a hybrid to me"
> ...


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jan 26, 2015)

LythSalicaria said:


> Here's a pic of two mature B. boehmei about to mate - I'm virtually positive that the one on the right is the male based on a few small visual clues such as legginess, size of abdomen, etc.
> 
> View attachment 133857
> 
> ...


 The two on the photos are boehmei. But boehmei do have a little bit of a black triangle shape around the area of their eyes depending the maturity of the spider when it gets developed that you will see the black markings of the boehmei.
 If you look closely notice how fiery red are those boehmei compare to the one that Tfisher posted on post #1 http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?271592-Rescued-B.-Boehmei. 



Jose

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LythSalicaria (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm noticing some variation on the toe segments as well - the B. boehmei in the pic I posted look like they have far more red/orange hairs on their feet than Tfisher's does. His T's feet look almost black. I don't know if that has any bearing on identification or not though...

EDIT: Checked just1moreT's image and it has lighter feet too.


----------



## Tfisher (Jan 26, 2015)

So hypothetically speaking... My a Avic has less red coloration then others... It must be a hybrid. I'm not trying to be rude or pushy but I want legitimate answers not guesses.. Regardless of we other it's bohimei baumgarteni or a hybrid I love the tarantula anyway. Accuracy is what I'm aiming for.


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 26, 2015)

First of all, it was rather irresponsible to leave your rosie in their hands. It sort of feels like she was just a bartering chip so you could get the male brachy for just ten dollars and give up a T you didn't really want anymore. If they had any _real_ intention on changing and caring for tarantulas properly, they should have done all the research at the beginning. We all make beginner mistakes, but it makes it sound like she had more than one T and has ordered them from various places. There is no reason to purchase a pet you know nothing about without doing research. Somewhere along the way, she should have googled. After all, she's ordering them online-- she knows how to use a computer. What it says to me when someone has more than one tarantula and poor husbandry skills, is that they just don't care. Because they didn't care enough to do the research.

Backwater reptiles is one of the shadiest places to buy tarantulas online. If you haven't done enough research to figure that out yourself-- then perhaps you should educate yourself more. Of course they'd have no issue selling someone hybrids, and they certainly don't care enough to differentiate. They get your money and that's all that matters to them. 

And now you're arguing with people who have been on these boards for how long? Do you think you know more than them? Do you think you know better than them? Do you think they're lying to scold you, or because they have something to gain from making you aware that your tarantula is a hybrid? Yeah I bet they are all here, just lurking around and waiting to tell people their spider is a hybrid. It absolutely makes their day, waiting to mess with people. Just for fun. Because they don't have lives to live.

Get real. You want accuracy? These people have been involved a lot longer than you have, and know better than you. There is your accuracy.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jan 26, 2015)

Tfisher said:


> So hypothetically speaking... My a Avic has less red coloration then others... It must be a hybrid. I'm not trying to be rude or pushy but I want legitimate answers not guesses.. Regardless of we other it's bohimei baumgarteni or a hybrid I love the tarantula anyway. Accuracy is what I'm aiming for.


 I feel like I should have never have tried to help you, so I won't anymore enjoy your spider.


Jose

---------- Post added 01-26-2015 at 04:10 PM ----------




miss moxie said:


> First of all, it was rather irresponsible to leave your rosie in their hands. It sort of feels like she was just a bartering chip so you could get the male brachy for just ten dollars and give up a T you didn't really want anymore. If they had any _real_ intention on changing and caring for tarantulas properly, they should have done all the research at the beginning. We all make beginner mistakes, but it makes it sound like she had more than one T and has ordered them from various places. There is no reason to purchase a pet you know nothing about without doing research. Somewhere along the way, she should have googled. After all, she's ordering them online-- she knows how to use a computer. What it says to me when someone has more than one tarantula and poor husbandry skills, is that they just don't care. Because they didn't care enough to do the research.
> 
> Backwater reptiles is one of the shadiest places to buy tarantulas online. If you haven't done enough research to figure that out yourself-- then perhaps you should educate yourself more. Of course they'd have no issue selling someone hybrids, and they certainly don't care enough to differentiate. They get your money and that's all that matters to them.
> 
> ...


 Thank you for your fine words, I'm glad someone noticed that some of us are here to help instead of thinking that we are being jerks.


Jose

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## cold blood (Jan 26, 2015)

Some threads are like car accidents on the freeway...I really want to just go by and ignore it, but the curious side of me just has to take a look to see just how twisted up it actually is. :unsure:

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 26, 2015)

jose said:


> Thank you for your fine words, I'm glad someone noticed that some of us are here to help instead of thinking that we are being jerks.
> 
> 
> Jose


I absolutely know that most of the people here are here because they want to help, and they enjoy helping. I read this thread, I saw your post about having a hard time in your life currently. And *still* you come on here to try and help others, regardless of that. But OP just immediately got defensive, dismissive, argumentative, and sarcastic in response.

And that's awful because I know personally how nice you can be Jose. I still thank you for your pictures you allowed me to post on my tumblr for my followers to enjoy. You didn't have to do that, you could have said no. So at least let me assure you that you're not a jerk, and I'm grateful that even though you're having a rough time in life that you still come here to try and offer advice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LythSalicaria (Jan 26, 2015)

Tfisher said:


> So hypothetically speaking... My a Avic has less red coloration then others... It must be a hybrid. I'm not trying to be rude or pushy but I want legitimate answers not guesses.. Regardless of we other it's bohimei baumgarteni or a hybrid I love the tarantula anyway. Accuracy is what I'm aiming for.


You could have chosen a better species to use as an example. LOL...Avics are difficult to visually identify. Heck, I've got a mystery Avic I got from my LPS - still waiting for her to give me a molt so I can try and find an expert to examine it and give me positive identification. There are several species of T that even experts have problems accurately identifying from pics. As another example, look at Theraphosa species. T. blondi and T. stirmi look virtually identical aside from the presence of setae on the patella of T. blondi. With a difference as small as that between unique species, I'd say the presence of a black triangle could be a pretty good indicator. The old expression "If it looks like a duck..." doesn't apply in this hobby, unfortunately.

EDIT: YIKES! Lots happened in the time it took me to type this. Seems like a good idea to follow Jose's example. Good luck Tfisher.


----------



## viper69 (Jan 26, 2015)

miss moxie said:


> But OP just immediately got defensive, dismissive, argumentative, and sarcastic .


I wasn't going to speak up but after seeing the OP call people jealous (correct spelling in case you didn't know) and coming up with all sorts of crazy ideas about the people on the forum I'll write a few things.

Jose is a great person on the board he's helpful, and kind. He knew I was looking for a rare species of Avic and went out of his way to PM me and tell me someone had them. If he hadn't told me, I wouldn't have known.

Just1More- he is always nice and helpful as well. I'll tell you what a standup guy he is. We were going to trade Singapore Blues. His FEMALE for my younger male for him to breed with  another female -- an EVEN TRADE. No extra money on my part. That's the kind of standup guy he is.


So when I see the OP trash them for no reason, and Just1More didn't even write that the T was a hybrid, just showed a helpful picture to you, what do you do? You trash him too.

Enjoy your T, hybrid or not. 

But when people WILLINGLY take time out of their day to help you and you get defensive for no reason (insecure is my guess) then do us all a favor and don't post anymore.

Remember if you aren't prepared to hear the answers you may not like- YOU, TFisher, and only YOU, can fix that---don't ever post again- problem solved!!  

Or instead of acting like a 15 yr old or less, respond like an adult. It isn't rocket science.

And Backwater is terrible, if you did research, you'd have known.

It's always the same type of people that behave this way on the forum.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## BobGrill (Jan 26, 2015)

I remember requesting a female A.metallica from them. Less than 6 months later it molts into an MM.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69 (Jan 26, 2015)

LythSalicaria said:


> You could have chosen a better species to use as an example. LOL..


I was thinking the same thing hahah just goes to show you....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 26, 2015)

BobGrill said:


> I remember requesting a female A.metallica from them. Less than 6 months later it molts into an MM.


Just googling 'backwater reptiles reviews' brings up all the negative things they do. The first two youtube videos are bad reviews, one in which the guy received dead animals and then had a hard time contacting them. I've seen reviews where they ship animals with no air holes or heat packs.

How anyone could use them and the word 'reputable' in a sentence without putting 'not' before reputable is beyond me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tfisher (Jan 26, 2015)

I don't care how many years someone has been on these forums for... It still does not give them a right to identify a tarantula by two blurry iphone pictures. And for anyone who actually believes that the rosea would be mistreated is an idiot. The enclosure I gave her in is seriously idiot proof. I mean seriously this person didn't know a lot about tarantulas and was giving bad husbandry by a pet shop. Sometimes when you start collecting you tend to believe that pet shops know what they are talking about. I'm over hearing about that situation but I won't sit here and be bashed. So moving forward to the Identification of the newest tarantula. I honestly appreciate the thought that you have givin Jose I truly do. As for other who want to google mating pictures and poke their nose into something they know nothing about and try calling shots is absurd. Half the people here excluding Jose just found it easier to hop on the band wagon before actually considering a different outcome. 

Now if I was new to this hobby I prob. Would have gotten quite a bad impression. Now let me put this in caps so everyone is aware.

IF ITS B. BOHIMEI, B. BAUMGARTENI OR A HYBRID I DONT CARE, I JUST WANT TO KNOW AN ANSWER WITH PROOF! 

HOWS THAT FOR ACCURACY MM!!

---------- Post added 01-26-2015 at 10:32 PM ----------




viper69 said:


> I wasn't going to speak up but after seeing the OP call people jealous (correct spelling in case you didn't know) and coming up with all sorts of crazy ideas about the people on the forum I'll write a few things.
> 
> Jose is a great person on the board he's helpful, and kind. He knew I was looking for a rare species of Avic and went out of his way to PM me and tell me someone had them. If he hadn't told me, I wouldn't have known.
> 
> ...


Okay you want to start again viper? 

First I didn't say Jose isn't a good person I'm sure everyone on here is..
Second person - didn't bash him just used his picture as an example ... Was that wrong because that's my point.

Second of all your acting like a 13 y.o.punk because... Why? I don't get it...
Also it is it your place to tell anyone not to post here.. Learn your place. All are welcome to this hobby and you cast a member away? Shame on you viper, shame on you.


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 26, 2015)

Tfisher said:


> I don't care how many years someone has been on these forums for... It still does not give them a right to identify a tarantula by two blurry iphone pictures. And for anyone who actually believes that the rosea would be mistreated is an idiot. The enclosure I gave her in is seriously idiot proof. I mean seriously this person didn't know a lot about tarantulas and was giving bad husbandry by a pet shop. Sometimes when you start collecting you tend to believe that pet shops know what they are talking about. I'm over hearing about that situation but I won't sit here and be bashed. So moving forward to the Identification of the newest tarantula. I honestly appreciate the thought that you have givin Jose I truly do. As for other who want to google mating pictures and poke their nose into something they know nothing about and try calling shots is absurd. Half the people here excluding Jose just found it easier to hop on the band wagon before actually considering a different outcome.
> 
> Now if I was new to this hobby I prob. Would have gotten quite a bad impression. Now let me put this in caps so everyone is aware.
> 
> ...


Yes because it'll be totally impossible for someone to open the "Idiot-proof" enclosure and move her into something else if they decide to for whatever reason. You're tired of being 'bashed'? Says the user who proudly titles his thread 'Rescued B. Boehmi' and then goes on to say you left another spider in it's place. Which part do you want to claim? That you rescued a spider from an unlivable situation or that you left a spider with people who didn't know what they were doing?

Obviously you do care. If you didn't care there would have been no reason for you to get so defensive so quickly. And of course you care. If it's a hybrid, you're gonna have a very hard time finding anyone who's going to A. take your male on a breeding loan B. buy any slings you produce yourself.


----------



## Tfisher (Jan 26, 2015)

miss moxie said:


> Just googling 'backwater reptiles reviews' brings up all the negative things they do. The first two youtube videos are bad reviews, one in which the guy received dead animals and then had a hard time contacting them. I've seen reviews where they ship animals with no air holes or heat packs.
> 
> How anyone could use them and the word 'reputable' in a sentence without putting 'not' before reputable is beyond me.


Don't think I didn't forgot about you.. You can google anything and find reviews and it don't mean nothing. If you believe everything you read on the internet then your single minded and lame. I didn't really do anything wrong except stick up for my T. After all wouldn't you have? Or would you cower like a sick beaten puppy? If you don't like the things I write.. Don't read them.

---------- Post added 01-26-2015 at 10:39 PM ----------




miss moxie said:


> Yes because it'll be totally impossible for someone to open the "Idiot-proof" enclosure and move her into something else if they decide to for whatever reason. You're tired of being 'bashed'? Says the user who proudly titles his thread 'Rescued B. Boehmi' and then goes on to say you left another spider in it's place. Which part do you want to claim? That you rescued a spider from an unlivable situation or that you left a spider with people who didn't know what they were doing?
> 
> Obviously you do care. If you didn't care there would have been no reason for you to get so defensive so quickly. And of course you care. If it's a hybrid, you're gonna have a very hard time finding anyone who's going to A. take your male on a breeding loan B. buy any slings you produce yourself.


 this person wanted to learn.. I wish I could say as much for you..


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 26, 2015)

Tfisher said:


> Don't think I didn't forgot about you.. You can google anything and find reviews and it don't mean nothing. If you believe everything you read on the internet then your single minded and lame. I didn't really do anything wrong except stick up for my T. After all wouldn't you have? Or would you cower like a sick beaten puppy? If you don't like the things I write.. Don't read them.
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-26-2015 at 10:39 PM ----------
> 
> this person wanted to learn.. I wish I could say as much for you..


Oh, I "didn't think you didn't forgot about" me. I don't believe everything I read on the internet, but it gets harder when you sift through page after page of negative reviews. Including all the complaints filed against them on the better business bureau. Keep insulting me, it doesn't matter one single bit to me. You didn't "stick up" for your tarantula. And why did you think you did have to "stick up" for your tarantula if you don't care that it's a hybrid? That would be contradicting yourself don't you think? 

Do I look like I'm cowering?

You wish you could say as much for me? Now you're just pulling at straws because you've got nothing better to say to me.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tfisher (Jan 26, 2015)

There was nothing good you had to say in the first place.. You read what you wanted to hear and that was that. This discussion is over. I'm refraining from flipping out. It's not your fault moxie.. It's mine.

And I just want to know an answer with proof.. It's not asking much.


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 26, 2015)

Tfisher said:


> There was nothing good you had to say in the first place.. You read what you wanted to hear and that was that. This discussion is over. I'm refraining from flipping out. It's not your fault moxie.. It's mine.
> 
> And I just want to know an answer with proof.. It's not asking much.


I read what you wrote. And then I read what everyone wrote. And then I responded. For some crazy reason, my response was in agreement to the "shockingly" large amount of others who disagreed with you. 

Less shockingly, you got extremely mouthy and rude with me. Just like you did to everyone who didn't agree with you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tfisher (Jan 26, 2015)

miss moxie said:


> Oh, I "didn't think you didn't forgot about" me. I don't believe everything I read on the internet, but it gets harder when you sift through page after page of negative reviews. Including all the complaints filed against them on the better business bureau. Keep insulting me, it doesn't matter one single bit to me. You didn't "stick up" for your tarantula. And why did you think you did have to "stick up" for your tarantula if you don't care that it's a hybrid? That would be contradicting yourself don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And my remark may have been surface,but listen.. 

My point is just by two pictures that are not great and I now have a hybrid T... Do you get my point or not?

---------- Post added 01-26-2015 at 11:08 PM ----------




miss moxie said:


> I read what you wrote. And then I read what everyone wrote. And then I responded. For some crazy reason, my response was in agreement to the "shockingly" large amount of others who disagreed with you.
> 
> Less shockingly, you got extremely mouthy and rude with me. Just like you did to everyone who didn't agree with you.


I didn't see the second part I'm sorry... Every person on here has givin me crap and I thought that's what it was.. I'm sorry but you did bash me in the first part and for some reason about Jose..


----------



## cold blood (Jan 26, 2015)

Tfisher said:


> And I just want to know an answer with proof.. It's not asking much.


see post #28    Read through the links in their entirety as Jose suggested.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tfisher (Jan 26, 2015)

cold blood said:


> see post #28    Read through the links in their entirety as Jose suggested.


Again your missing my point..

HOW CAN MY SPIDER BE IDENTIFIED IF YOU HAVENT CLEARLY SEEN IT! 
That thread suggests all bohimei/baumgateni are hybrids...


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm glad to hear that you appreciate my input. I hate to start from the beginning all over again this is why you should take the time and read thru the links I provided. So I will make this simple for you give me a call right now if you can and I will tell you the difference between the two or hybrid 801-809-6128 or anyone else is welcome to call. Can I tell the difference by looking at your photos, sure I can. Seriously feel free to call. Regardless hybrid or not you have a good looking spider.
I have had many conversations with Joe Rossi about this issue what it comes down to it both species are able to breed and produce babies and also the babies are fertile and is able to produce babies. Why I don't know? But it is proven with TalonAWD female which his female was a hybrid which he first called his spider boehmei and than baumgarteni, and did not realize that it was in fact a hybrid.


Jose

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## 14pokies (Jan 26, 2015)

So besides coloration what is the difference between these two spiders? What physically makes a boehmei different than a baumgarteni?
Do they occur in the same geographic region? Is it possible that these species hybridize in nature?
 Look at what happened with A.geniculata and A.brockelhursti..the two are now synonymous... I'm just wondering if everybody is arguing over two species that some day will be one...
 I'm not a brachy guy at all so I am just looking for a solid answer like Tfisher was...
Its a real shame that on a site with such experienced keepers that a lot of threads either end off topic or in an all out war!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jan 27, 2015)

14pokies said:


> So besides coloration what is the difference between these two spiders? What physically makes a boehmei different than a baumgarteni?
> Do they occur in the same geographic region? Is it possible that these species hybridize in nature?
> Look at what happened with A.geniculata and A.brockelhursti..the two are now synonymous... I'm just wondering if everybody is arguing over two species that some day will be one...
> I'm not a brachy guy at all so I am just looking for a solid answer like Tfisher was...
> Its a real shame that on a site with such experienced keepers that a lot of threads either end off topic or in an all out war!


 According to Rick West there has not been any DNA testing on baumgarteni. So therefore technically as Rick puts it we don't know if it is in fact a true species of its own. But since it is on documents boehmei and baumgarteni are two different species and we should keep them apart for now just like geniculata and brocklehursti. 
Tfisher, as you know I told you is a hybrid, I told you this for a reason. I still own this hybrids myself just like the one you have. As I also own Brachypelma baumgarteni and I have had own many boehmei thru my years in the hobby. When I first purchased over 30 of this hybrids they were sold to me as boehmei. So I started the thread deeply thinking and hoping that they were baumgarteni, I'm glad I started the thread cause I learn a lot from it. After starting my thread I posted, I learned that my spiders were hybrids. And to this day I still have some of them. 



Jose

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## LythSalicaria (Jan 27, 2015)

Tfisher said:


> Again your missing my point..
> 
> HOW CAN MY SPIDER BE IDENTIFIED IF YOU HAVENT CLEARLY SEEN IT!
> That thread suggests all bohimei/baumgateni are hybrids...


You keep saying that the pics you posted weren't great, so why haven't you posted any better ones yet? Not that it would help you much. Even if you post the best pics ever, all people can do is give you EDUCATED GUESSES. The only way to get 100% positive identification on a spider is to have an expert either examine a molt under a microscope (and I've reason to believe this method won't work with hybrids) or PERFORM AN AUTOPSY ON THE ANIMAL. Bottom line: Educated guesses are all you've got, but based on how much the people here care about their Ts those educated guesses are damned good ones, and the closest thing you're going to get to accurate ID. I would and do trust info from just about everyone on this forum - heck, 99.9% of what I know about Ts at this point, I learned from here! Before I was able to get my hands on a current copy of TKG, this place and Jon3800 were all I had.

Your point hasn't been missed, I assure you. Hope this helps. Wouldn't want you to think I was jumping on the Tfisher bashing bandwagon.

[sarcasm]Y'know...because that's TOTALLY what we do here. Bash n00bs for fun.[/MAJORsarcasm]

Once again, good luck with your new T. Based on everything I've seen in this thread, you're going to need it.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jan 27, 2015)

miss moxie said:


> I absolutely know that most of the people here are here because they want to help, and they enjoy helping. I read this thread, I saw your post about having a hard time in your life currently. And *still* you come on here to try and help others, regardless of that. But OP just immediately got defensive, dismissive, argumentative, and sarcastic in response.
> 
> And that's awful because I know personally how nice you can be Jose. I still thank you for your pictures you allowed me to post on my tumblr for my followers to enjoy. You didn't have to do that, you could have said no. So at least let me assure you that you're not a jerk, and I'm grateful that even though you're having a rough time in life that you still come here to try and offer advice.


 Thanks! So you know my website will no longer be up after February so if you need one of my photos pm me or email me at xenesthis1@hotmail.com


Jose

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yentlequible (Jan 27, 2015)

Post a nice photo of it, Tfisher. Good lighting, and not blurry. 

Then I'll take a photo of the large hybrids I have here at my home. We'll compare the two side by side. 

After that, we'll compare both of our Ts to the boehmei that have been posted in this thread already.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## pyro fiend (Jan 27, 2015)

alright and time for The Beast of Burdon to jump on the band wagon_[pun]_  firstly lets wipe the table here.. now, i have *2* boehmeis ones sexed fem others suspected female so i have *no reason* to be jealous of your new addition as mine are juvies and i can buy a male if i wanted one [trust and believe]..  also you left a rosie [which i have 1.2 mature roseas so again no jealousy] with a person misinformed and not caring about their former or probably current T's wellbeing.. ever think maybe they think your 5.5/10g enclosure you gave them might just bring them in 10-20bux on a selling group on fb and they can how horde another animal? or maybe they arnt going to horde an animal maybe its just "too big and takes up too much space".. as if they cant do exactly what you did and coax it into a small container? okay im done on this part....because iv rescued animals from the same person i sold them to over 100 times over the years...

secondly im no pro. at verifying species because im not superman i cant see inside your T.. but i also say its by no means a guarantee especially from backwater.. my youger cousin just ordered a Python curtus brongersmai, Python viridis and a Uromastyx maliensis and what did he recieve? wait for it.. wait for it... 2 dead snakes and not 1 of them was the right species.. the Uromastyx wasnt a maliensis.. not even close looks more like a Uromastyx geyri, maybe a cross.. the snakes where actually not close.. the P. viridus was actually a Morelia spilota cheynei.. and the p. curtus brongersmai was just a P. curtus.. close but def not a brongersmai  also got an "emperor" that lived and was actually a red claw, common mistake ill let them slide on thatone.. so 4 animals.. 4 fails.. and this isnt their first order with a failure. [the relatives arnt bright] and last time they had only got reimbursed for a dieing skinny skeleton tree boa.. not the shipping, not the dead animal.. took them 3 weeks to get back with them..

now on a 3rd note.. i love how your rearing up trying to defend yourself by saying it HAS to be a pureblood not a mutt and that your pictures aren't clear enough.. however in 5 pages, youv yet to post a clear picture to "quiet us naysayers" so how are we supposed to run and go hide in our burrows if you wont deliver a decent display? [teehee see what i did there?]


btw. why did they say its a hybrid? to PROTECT the future of the hobby! so we have a much cleaner healthier bloodline for future keepers to enjoy..im pretty sure most of the people here who said that nasty *H* word have a bad taste in their mouth. it wasnt for fun.

edit: darn in the 30mins took me to type this at work my points where already pointed out =\

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## viper69 (Jan 27, 2015)

Tfisher said:


> Also it is it your place to tell anyone not to post here.. Learn your place. All are welcome to this hobby and you cast a member away? Shame on you viper, shame on you.


Learn to watch what you type, as what you wrote doesn't make grammatical sense, so I'll try and figure it out.

 You are wrong.

I never wrote not to post here, you took my words out of context.

I wrote IF you can't handle answers that you don't like, then don't post. That is a logical solution. Advice I've taken myself at times and so have others too haha

Something myself and others have suggested when we encounter someone with your online behavior. You aren't the first and doubtful the last.

Miss Moxie wasn't the only person who noticed your poor behavior. We all have.

It's not that a few points you made aren't without merit, it's your poor behavior ie defensiveness, and everything Miss Moxie said earlier that has turned people off.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 27, 2015)

I never said I wasn't bashing on you, but I'll say it now. I was merely calling you out on irresponsible actions you came here and admitted and I called you out on your attitude. There have been other threads where people (including myself) have been nothing but nice to you. Then the first time people confront you and disagree with you, you throw a tantrum. 

And by the looks of it, I'm not the only one who feels that way. Nor am I in the minority group. 

Seriously, just learn to accept criticism. No one here pointed at you and called you names. Everyone in this thread has been impossibly mature in the face of your immaturity. You were the first one to throw around accusations that people were jealous, you got snarky with your "Anybody else want to tell me my T is a hybrid?!?! lmao" remark and the more deplorable your attitude was, the more people called you out on it.

If you don't want to be called out for acting like a jerk, the answer is simple. Remain courteous and objective. You should google the definition of both words and re-familiarize yourself with them. 

We aren't gathering pitchforks and torches to form a mob so we can chase you out. But no one here wants to waste their time on someone who is going to disrespect them if they don't tell them what they want to hear.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Jan 27, 2015)

I don't have a dog in this fight, nor do I want to put one it it. But, I will point out that somebody could post a several dozen vendors here and I couldn't tell you a thing about their reputation. but when I saw "Backwater Reptiles" the bells started clanging even for me. The last negative thing I recall seeing was a fellow who was sent the wrong sort of scorpions than he ordered. I think they were healthy, but misidentified.

Curious I went to youtube to have a look. There are some satisfied customers, but a lot of negatives. I think I was most amused by one where a fellow ordered a sulcata tortoise and received...a newt. Of course that's a perfectly understandable mistake, the two look quite a bit alike. Except for one being an amphibian and the other a reptile. And the shell thing. 

Oh and also, whenever I see the word,"Boehmei" I think of "Bohemian Rhapsody".

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tfisher (Jan 27, 2015)

LythSalicaria said:


> You keep saying that the pics you posted weren't great, so why haven't you posted any better ones yet? Not that it would help you much. Even if you post the best pics ever, all people can do is give you EDUCATED GUESSES. The only way to get 100% positive identification on a spider is to have an expert either examine a molt under a microscope (and I've reason to believe this method won't work with hybrids) or PERFORM AN AUTOPSY ON THE ANIMAL. Bottom line: Educated guesses are all you've got, but based on how much the people here care about their Ts those educated guesses are damned good ones, and the closest thing you're going to get to accurate ID. I would and do trust info from just about everyone on this forum - heck, 99.9% of what I know about Ts at this point, I learned from here! Before I was able to get my hands on a current copy of TKG, this place and Jon3800 were all I had.
> 
> Your point hasn't been missed, I assure you. Hope this helps. Wouldn't want you to think I was jumping on the Tfisher bashing bandwagon.
> 
> ...


You were part of the band wagon posting pics of mating bohimei to prove your point when you know nothing of the black triangle... I need no luck I have Jose's number saved and plan on calling when I'm our of class... HE can be a good resource. You on the other hand are full of nothing but [sarcasm]<[\MOJOR SARCASM] and will need the luck. You googled a picture of something you obviously knew nothing about and tried to use it as an edge. Lol..

---------- Post added 01-27-2015 at 07:55 AM ----------




miss moxie said:


> I never said I wasn't bashing on you, but I'll say it now. I was merely calling you out on irresponsible actions you came here and admitted and I called you out on your attitude. There have been other threads where people (including myself) have been nothing but nice to you. Then the first time people confront you and disagree with you, you throw a tantrum.
> 
> And by the looks of it, I'm not the only one who feels that way. Nor am I in the minority group.
> 
> ...


Before this bohimei situation took foot I was being/still being bashed for trading my g rosea.. I'm sure everyone here is not jealous. But the only one who took my words into consideration was cold blood.. He said it was good to know then seriously nine more people neglected to understand my situation.. Endless pages of experienced keepers saying poor rosea. I will post more pictures tonght for Yentlequible<-- thank you. 

14 pokies thank you for your words a well. And of course thank you Jose for bringing up this topic. I'll get at you later. Tim that was a pretty cool post and the bohimian rapsody thing!! That's great. 

I know I don't have to remind anyone of this... However there are LPS everywhere that mistreat T's. We can't save them all! Even if we buy them they will be replaced.. The same thing goes for the person I dealt with. If not mine it would be someone else's ...


----------



## viper69 (Jan 27, 2015)

The post directly above mine reminds me of 2 things:

1. Famous song lyric "and the beat goes on..."

2. Nazis

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ironmonkey78 (Jan 27, 2015)

Tfisher said:


> Before this bohimei situation took foot I was being/still being bashed for trading my g rosea.. I'm sure everyone here is not jealous. But the only one who took my words into consideration was cold blood.. He said it was good to know then seriously nine more people neglected to understand my situation.. Endless pages of experienced keepers saying poor rosea. I will post more pictures tonght for Yentlequible<-- thank you.


I wasn't going to comment but your last post made me feel that I had to.  The whole reason I posted about the rosea and the trade was because you went on about how they were giving improper care and that you rescued the boehmei.  It immediately made me think of someone brand new to the hobby strictly posting for the kudos on the T without any thought to care for the tarantula or the one they left behind, simply wanting praise.  That is also what popped into my mind when you immediately got defensive.  Please keep reading before responding as I am not saying that you do not care for the T and I am not calling you a noob(not that there is anything wrong with being a beginner) I am simply stating that your original post brought those thoughts to my mind.  




Tfisher said:


> I know I don't have to remind anyone of this... However there are LPS everywhere that mistreat T's. We can't save them all! Even if we buy them they will be replaced.. The same thing goes for the person I dealt with. If not mine it would be someone else's ...


This is one of the dumbest things said yet on this thread.  emphasis on YET because im sure I will get a response.  By your logic here you would knowingly give your spider to a petshop that has horrible care just so you can get something you think is better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LythSalicaria (Jan 27, 2015)

Tfisher said:


> You were part of the band wagon posting pics of mating bohimei to prove your point when you know nothing of the black triangle... I need no luck I have Jose's number saved and plan on calling when I'm our of class... HE can be a good resource. You on the other hand are full of nothing but [sarcasm]<[\MOJOR SARCASM] and will need the luck. You googled a picture of something you obviously knew nothing about and tried to use it as an edge. Lol..




I see! Considering the amount of ignorance you've shown in this thread, you're the last person who should be accusing anyone of not knowing anything, buddy. Please, explain to me how you know what I know.

Normally when threads go in this direction I just keep my yap shut and wait for it to blow over, but seeing as I've already tried that method what the heck, I'll bite! Yes, I used Google image search because I don't have a boehmei of my own to take pics of; however, brachypelma boehmei is one of my dream Ts. I've been unable to get it up to this point due to the fact that they're pretty expensive here in Canada (where we can detect sarcasm WITHOUT BBtags!). It's a bummer, because I really wanted that to be my first T. Now, I got my first T in March of last year, and I started doing my research in January. Since then, it's been forums, videos and T books nonstop plus the practical experience I've gained working with my own (admittedly small) collection, which will be 60% brachys once I complete my next order. Now don't you think that after a year of research, lurking and posting around here and other Invert forums and viewing pics and videos from experienced keepers, maybe, just MAYBE I might have just a TINY clue what I'm talking about? I knew about the boehmei/baumgarteni fiasco ages ago due to Jon3800's videos - he ended up with one, and what a shock! It looks very much like the T in the pic YOU posted. I'd post a link to the vid, but we both know you're just going to say I'm "bashing" you some more. What's more, do a google search for Brachypelma boehmei right now. Go ahead. I'll wait....now what do you see? About a quarter of the pics that come up are pics of true B. boehmei - the rest are hybrids, emilia, baumgarteni, auratum or smithi with a few oddballs thrown in. If I didn't know what I was talking about, don't you think maybe I might have ended up posting a pic of one of those other Ts rather than the true B. boehmei?

My attitude throughout this thread would have been distinctly different if you hadn't turned into a spoiled brat the instant someone tried to tell you something you didn't want to hear. That happened BEFORE I chimed in. It was particularly the "sounds like haters to me" comment that set me off. As miss moxie said, NO ONE'S BEEN BASHING YOU. You dish out bad energy, you can expect to receive it back just as bad, if not worse. It's a little something called Karma.

And don't worry, I didn't need to use Google to find the definition.

One final note: I would STRONGLY suggest that you learn the difference between bashing and criticism. You need to learn to accept the latter. And while you're at it, grow up. I'm already living with someone who can't stand criticism/not getting their way. Don't need to deal with it here too.

And you know what? I take it back. You don't need luck, you need a lobotomy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 27, 2015)

Tfisher said:


> I know I don't have to remind anyone of this... However there are LPS everywhere that mistreat T's. We can't save them all! Even if we buy them they will be replaced.. The same thing goes for the person I dealt with. If not mine it would be someone else's ...


Since we're all stating what this thread reminds us of, the first thing that comes to mind here is Monsters University-- "Misdirection!"

And it's not even a very good misdirection. You seriously want to compare yourself to LPS? LPS have innumerable and frequent threads complaining about them. Yes for the umpteenth time, poor rosie! You can't save them all? Nothing about this has anything to do with pet stores. You had your rosie and left her behind for $10 + brachy because you were doing what was in _your_ best interest, not the rosie's. You wanted the brachy and that was that. This is the best line of defense you can offer? It's like you passed the rosie off to her and sighed-- "Gee, I really wish I could do something to save my rosie, but we can't save them all."

You knowingly put that spider into the hands of someone who didn't know what they were doing. *But* maybe you really didn't know what you were doing was wrong, considering you then came to inform us of the deed and then seemed quite taken aback when the forum users started to whisper-- "Something's rotten in Denmark..."

---------- Post added 01-27-2015 at 12:03 PM ----------




Tim Benzedrine said:


> I don't have a dog in this fight, nor do I want to put one it it.


But I'm already here!

And yes, BWR is deplorable. Too bad OP only wanted to thank you for your musical taste rather than comment on BWR's reputation that he keeps defending.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jan 27, 2015)

shawno821 said:


> What distinguishes a hybrid from the true boehmei? It's not the best pic,so I assume it's something you can see easily.I ask because I have an AF I want to breed,and don't want to do hybrids.


 I will make this as simple as I can. With the B. boehmei the red markings on the patella are thicker and almost blends with the rest of the legs coloration which gives the common name Mexican Fire Leg, take a look at post #35 http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?271592-Rescued-B.-Boehmei./page3
 B. baumgarteni red markings on the patella are a bit thinner and also the red markings coloration on the patella from the baumgarteni will stand out a lot more from the rest of the legs, take a look http://www.mikebasictarantula.com/Brachypelma_baumgarteni__3_.JPG this is of a young true B. baumgarteni.
 Now with the 30+ hybrids that I bought back in 2013 also has the thinner red markings coloration on the patella which also did not blend in with the rest of their legs take a look on post #79 http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?248735-B.-baumgarteni/page6

Now compare to Tfisher photo on post #1   http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?271592-Rescued-B.-Boehmei. 

At the time when I bought my hybrids they were sold to me as B. boehmei but I knew they were not, I thought they were baumgarteni but after starting my thread on Arachnoboards and doing some heavy research I than realize that I was wrong that they weren't  baumgarteni but in fact hybrids.

Later that year I bought another spider that was sold to me as boehmei from a pet store and that immature male had all the looks of a B. boehmei but what was strange about that spider was that the carapace had the black coloration like the B. baumgarteni. Therefore no way no how I was going to claim that spider to be B. boehmei, it is not normal for a B. boehmei to have the same look on the carapace as baumgarteni. That spider to me was also definitely a hybrid. What was strange about it it was the only one ever that looked the opposite from the rest of my hybrids. 

I understand that most photos are not always photograph the way we like it to be, but Tfisher your spider is clearly not a boehmei. 

This is just my short version on how I describe this species/hybrids. You can either accept it or not and go on thinking is a boehmei.

Here is a better example of a true B. boehmei 
http://www.mikebasictarantula.com/Brachypelma_boehmei.JPG


-J

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 27, 2015)

jose said:


> I will make this as simple as I can.
> -J


I can see the difference now. "Boehgarteni" hybrids seem to have a red 'flame' inside of a duller red-orange that goes down their leg. True Boehmei don't have any 'breaks' in the red coloration.

It does look like Tfisher's specimens have a red 'flame' inside of the dull red-orange. I'm willing to say that perhaps it only looks so because of lighting though, and I'd like to see a picture of them with the flash on or in much better lighting.


----------

